# SWC skimmer help.



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey,

So ive got a SWC 160 cone skimmer, its set at the recommended water level and was working perfectly until the other day. It started to let out lots of bubbles into the refuge. I cleaned and still getting the same results. The only time theres no bubbles is when its wide open but then the cup gets filled with water so i've turned it off for the mean time until i figure out whats wrong.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Check the needlewheel for imbedded shells and salt/dust build-up along the air pathway air muffler/silencer to the volute. Usually any obstructions from salt and will create more water flow.

Start there and we'll take it as it comes.

HTH


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey, so ive chked all those things uve mentioned and nothing, plugged it in and still doing the same thing. The only time when theres no bubbles is when i fully close the valve, but that causes the bubbles in the cone to just spill over into the cup. Is there a way to tell if my mesh wheel needs changing?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Check the MW for any "caked" deposits. IME, MW's are more of a PITA to keep a consistent air-water mix/ratio.

IIRC, they use the Atman pump which is the same as the Sicce PSK2500. Changing the MW out for the AquaMaxx Large Red Devil Needle Wheel is what I would suggest.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If you aren't sure what WTAC is saying, try running the pump overnight in a bucket with vinegar to remove any caked on residue and see if that helps.


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh ok, i'll chk the MW for what you say, and also try what Chris mentioned, if there is no improvements i'll look into changing the MW. Do you know if i can pick that part up from a big al's or LFS?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You'll have to order it online from the US. I don't know of anyone that carries it in Canada.


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh ok, well ive done what youve suggested and i think ive figured out what caused it to go crazy. When i placed the skimmer in a bucket of new saltwater, it was fine, no extra bubbles, but once vinegar was added it went crazy just like how it was in my refuge. I remember i did a little water change to drop my salinity in the tank and the water i used was water i treated with dechlorinate. Could that be it?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The extra fizzing is most likely the vinegar dissolving the "caked" deposits. All "gelling"/"liquid bandage" features in dechlorinators like Hagen AquaPlus and AP/Big Al's Stress Coat will make the skimmer foam like crazy. If you use a dechlorinator, use SeaChem Prime or Chloram-X.


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok, thank you for our help!


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Also did you add anything to change its properties? Even feeding my sis will affect skimming keep that in mind.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Usually the bubble column collapses when feeding foods or sticking your hand in the aquarium, especially with beckett and downdraft skimmers. I haven't experienced the onset of micro bubbles from doing so.

Some meds will cause excessive foaming and micro bubbles.

JME


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Just to update those that were helping me, my skimmer has returned to normal. I think it was the water i used to top off. Had dechlorinate in it and i believe no salt. Thanks for ur help!


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Squeege84 said:


> Just to update those that were helping me, my skimmer has returned to normal. I think it was the water i used to top off. Had dechlorinate in it and i believe no salt. Thanks for ur help!


Your top off shouldn't contain any salt, should be just Ro/DI water (100% or as close to that as you can pure water)


----------

